# Sage dual boiler suddenly bad coffee



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi all

need some advice if possible

have been using a sage dual boiler for about 6 months now along with sage grinder all worked perfectly up until now

my coffee comes out really sour

machine starts off and coffee comes out rather thick to start and doesn't end up creamy

Have not changed any settings on the machine from standard. Have tried playing around with the coarseness and tried different beans but no change.

any help would be great thanks tony


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Have you cleaned it? (Just a thought, as I am not intimately familiar with the machine)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Not enough info for diagnosis .


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Tony, have you been weighing the grind and weighing/ timing the pour, if so has that changed since the coffee tasted good and what are the measurements? What beans are you using and when were they roasted, have you cleaned the grinder, cleaned the coffee machine regularly when and how?


----------



## Sadler89 (Oct 24, 2016)

Have tried putting one of the tablets it came with through it with no joy, the only thing I haven't done is descale.

But in the videos online of people cleaning their machines water comes out the group still with the silicone disc you put in when cleaning on mine it doesn't.

not been weighing or timing. But the coffee is unions house blend. Have been ordering online the batch I'm using now was roasted on the 30th Jan

havnt cleaned the grinder but I have two sage grinders one for decaf. So can rule the grinder out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sadler89 said:


> Have tried putting one of the tablets it came with through it with no joy, the only thing I haven't done is descale.
> 
> But in the videos online of people cleaning their machines water comes out the group still with the silicone disc you put in when cleaning on mine it doesn't.
> 
> ...


Weigh in and out , time the shot taste and report back- the main reasons for sourness are lack of water though the puck and or the grind not being fine enough .


----------

